# Driving down through Texas?



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

I am all set to drive down to Lake Chapala next month, but I was hoping to find any others that might be doing the same thing. The border town crossing has me so nervous I'm going to need a valium to do it without threatening a heart attack (laugh).

If any of you were leaving out of San Antonio, where would you suggest crossing? I have heard that Laredo is the worst, but no firm suggestions on where would be the best.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, Laredo bridge #2 is used quite a lot. You won't have any problems if you just travel in the daytime and don't flash money or jewlery. Don't speed.


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Actually, Laredo bridge #2 is used quite a lot. You won't have any problems if you just travel in the daytime and don't flash money or jewlery. Don't speed.



I drove from Houston...through San Antonio and to Eagle Pass where I crossed on foot to Piedras.... I had heard all kinds of tales about border towns...but no one hassled me..and I could have walked and walked and not been stopped only I chose to walk to the immigration office on the bridge to get my FMM (tourist visa).... I had no problems at all.... and I was a lone female....

A x


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

Alright RVGringo, I'll plan for the Laredo #2 bridge, I had figured it best to start at first light to make sure I was well past the border towns by the time I decide to stop and rest. 

See you all soon!


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

We're going to Guadalajara at the end of next month, are looking for someone to travel with? We might be going around the same time you are. Send me a PM if you want to see if we might be crossing paths.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We came up 57/85 to Laredo and used #2 in early May. Expect to go back that way about 6 June. Not my favored route but with all the trouble in eastern Tamaulipas it seems prudent.
If you clear immigration by 8AM, it's easy drive to San Luis Potosi with arraval 3-4PM. In fact if you pushed it expect you could reach Guadalajara by 7:30-8PM while still ;light.


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm still recovering from Surgery this winter so I'll probably drive to Laredo the night before and get a early night's sleep, then start out at first light with lots of coffee.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We're doing the same thing. Expect to stay Laredo night of 6 June but cross more like 7:30 as we only have about 7 hour drive. As I said, easy drive to San Luis Potosi and if get away early could actually do Lake Chapala in the daylight.


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

Darn, you'll be there on the 6th and there is no way I can be ready in time since my passport is still not here. I can't believe it is taking this long, it's been weeks and weeks. Anyway, I will try to ride down when HoneyBee does.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is no real advantage of traveling in tandem, and it can actually cause dangerous distraction as you try to keep track of each other.
Friends just came down through Laredo yesterday; probably about a million others cross there every day.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RV ******, you are right and wrong. You are right that I don't think necessary but we have a number of single woman friends that feel much more comfortable following someone, especially if they don't have a lot of confidence in the route or process. You are wrong about danger as very easy and there just isn't that much traffic. Key in my mind is to talk about the route, target stop points and comfortable speeds.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of convoys because my preference is to cover my routes as quickly and inconspicuously as possible. In my experience, trying to keep a group together slows everyone down to the slowest common denominator. When one has to stop to eat or pee, they all have to stop. Different cars get different mileage and have different size tanks. People have different comfort levels with speed.

IF you are all on the same page and can keep moving then I suppose there are some benefits in the event of car trouble. Most car trouble can be averted by keeping your car well maintained. A convoy isn't going to help you with the narcos, though. They are not concerned with being seen and reported, and are not intimidated by a (unarmed) group. There is only "safety in numbers" if those numbers have weapons.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Note that I said "key"(really only way it works) is to pre-agree on stops for gas, etc.(we do three border to Mineral de Pozos), route including tolls, and speed in advance. I'm good 60-80 and that normally works. We do have a friend that goes monthly to San Antonio that thinks anything below 90 is parking so that a challenge for me.
Also, I don't think necessary but if a help in someones mind it really isn't a problem.
BTW, convoy in our case is 2-3 cars max.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Having traveled all over the US and Canada for over 30 years with at least three other vehicles in tandem I agree that you tend to gravitate to the speed of the slowest vehicle. It really makes little difference whether or not you agree to a speed limit (or slow limit). I’ve found that drivers tend to drive to the speed that makes them comfortable. Part of the key is to have the lead vehicle set the pace and hopefully everyone else will keep up. No matter how well cared for a vehicle is accidents can happen. Having a few other friendly vehicles handy can be very helpful and appreciated. 

As usual I strongly suggest that you take the toll roads where ever possible. It may cost a little more but there are regular pit stops (gas and bladder) and the Greenies are available just in case. It also seems that the Federals patrol the toll roads more frequently. 

My travel mantra is ‘take care and don’t look for trouble’. It’s worked for me in the US, Canada, Mexico, France and Germany. So far, so good.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

Just be careful and dont speed.

If you drive a nice truck v8, you would be asking for trouble if you are on tamaulipas highways.

Night riskier, daytime risky too.

Have first hand experience of how you get ambushed on a highway by convoy of 5 trucks each wih 4-5 heavly armed asses. This is very common too.

Big cars more attractive but have heard of small cars taken. Example nissan tsuru, pointers, jettas etc.

Updates on mexico... blogdelnarco.com


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

Example: 

reten falso en altamira


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i thougth TAMAULIPAS is the state below texas?????? where there have been many travel warnings to all


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes that is correct but the most dangerous parts of Tamps is the eastern part below Matamoros and Reynosa. Going through Nvo Laredo you are only in Tamps until shortly after the interior checkpoint, not that boundaries mean anything or that Nvo Leon doesn't have it's own share of problems. But there simply is no completely "safe" route between Texas and the interior. You either pick the one with the least recently reported problems and take your chances, or you stay put.


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

I felt it better to ride along with someone since I am new to this route and didn't want to end up lost and confused to be honest.


----------



## Mexicomac (May 29, 2011)

Bast said:


> I am all set to drive down to Lake Chapala next month, but I was hoping to find any others that might be doing the same thing. The border town crossing has me so nervous I'm going to need a valium to do it without threatening a heart attack (laugh).
> 
> If any of you were leaving out of San Antonio, where would you suggest crossing? I have heard that Laredo is the worst, but no firm suggestions on where would be the best.



Cross at Columbia 30mi west of Larado. Safest crossing on the border.


----------

